# Flying squirrel



## rick (Dec 3, 2000)

Saw these thanksgiving weekend while up at the cabin. At 1st I thought they
where red squirrels and then 1 flew from tree to feeder. Didn't really fly but it was very cool. to see. Watched them for a few minutes and decieded to go out and try to get some pics. I was surprised that I was able to get just a couple feet away. I would think that if they were any bigger they would be persued for their fur, very soft and thick looking. Read up on them and it said that they are fairly common, just not seen alot because they are mostly nocturnal.


----------



## CAPT HEAVY (Nov 4, 2002)

Rick, Just curious where was those Pics taken. I have heard they are up here in NE MI but I have never seen one. Great shots!!


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

We've had a couple of them raiding our bird feeders also.The wife can walk right up to them and put down seed for them to eat...pretty cool critters for sure...


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

Very cool pics! I didn't know Mi had flying squirrels. What area?


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

I had one in my pigeon coop the other day. They are very trusting, I could almost pick it up, it never really seemed too scared.


----------



## rick (Dec 3, 2000)

Saw them near Luzerne, close to Mio, on the Ausable River. Been going there all my life, too long to admit, and haven't seen them before. There where 3 of them at once and me, my son, and his friend where thrilled to be able to watch them for probably 15 minutes. Hard to get a good picture when it's dark outside. Goin back up this weekend for bow hunt and hope to see them again, will be looking for sure. i didn't know that they were common, I didn't even know they were here!


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

I posted a while ago that I rescued several flying squirrels like the one above I found in a deer feeder. Of the 2 that were alive one ran off very quickly (2 were dead) and one was not doing well. So I put the not-so-good one in my pocket and by the way it stank to high heaven... and took the bugger to a crystal clear stream nearby. When he got his composure back he flipped around to watch my reaction for a while. He ran back to the stream and drank a while longer then off he went. 

I stomped the feeder into a heap, carried it off and threw it away.


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

Flying squirrels are very easy to tame. From experience I'd say they are the easiest to catch tame and keep as a pet of all the squirrels. I used to catch all kinds of varmits when I was a youngster down south. Also flying squirrels love that hamster wheel and will drive ya crazy all night.


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Rick,just south of Luzerne in Damon...if you are coming up this weekend...bring your stilts to get around in the snow......Had to go to the garage last night and when I stepped out on tot he deck I hear one of the f/s scratching the bark as it went back up the tree.I'm going to try to get pics of them...


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

averageguy said:


> Very cool pics! I didn't know Mi had flying squirrels. What area?


They are here in the NW area of Grand Rapids and Walker FYI.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

They are down here in Hartford as well.


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

Before we sold our cabin in Oscoda, used to see 'em all the time. We have a few near Higgins Lake as well.


----------



## rick (Dec 3, 2000)

skulldugary said:


> Rick,just south of Luzerne in Damon...if you are coming up this weekend...bring your stilts to get around in the snow......Had to go to the garage last night and when I stepped out on tot he deck I hear one of the f/s scratching the bark as it went back up the tree.I'm going to try to get pics of them...


Ya i'm starting to have second thoughts. If snow is to deep I can't get back to cabin.
How many inches to you think are on the ground?
thanks


----------



## starky (Jun 19, 2006)

If they're so damn easy to train, please come to our cabin near Baldwin and train them to stay out!


----------

